# Emmie has to have surgery AGAIN



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of you know Em has had 2 surgeries on her knees. One to repair subluxed patellas, and one years later to remove the hardware. She is limping badly and the removal of the pins did not help. Now the vet has decided she probably has a torn ACL. He readily admitted that he had 'tunnel vision' and did not check this when he took out the pins. Thus he has given me a vastly reduced price on this surgery. He will check more thoroughly when he has her under anesthesia. Surgery will be the 13th. Poor girl. She is SO good taking her epilepsy meds and now the pain meds too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How sad bless her,hope all goes well for her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this.  Praying all goes well and she doesn't have any more issues after this!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwww i to am praying all goes well and she recovers soon.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw poor little girl. I hope she gets some relief, she must be in so much pain, bless her little heart.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Poor Emmie, sometimes you just can't catch a break. I am thinking about her and you too Susan, hope this time the Vet comes through for you and she can get some relief. xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little munchkin..she sure has had her share of difficulties..hopefully this sx will fix up the ortho issues at least..hugs to her


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor thing! Keeping y'all in my prayers


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sunday update. She has been doing fine. I got panicky when I saw she hadn't pooed or peed overnight. I walked away to get breakfast for them, and when I came back she had done both! So much for thinking terrible thoughts! Still having to put the sticky icky goo around the incision. I ordered some pajamas from Foster and Smith which will cover her knee. They come on Tuesday. Overnight mailing. $30 for overnight, and $8 for the jamies.!!! It will be worth it, if she can't lick the stitches.


----------

